# Canister Filter Maint.



## HTA0816 (Jun 5, 2006)

I just hooked up an Eheim Pro II filter (2126) for my 46 gallon tank. I've read verying things on how often to change the filter pads, anywhere from every week to every month to just watching the flow moniter. I was wondering if anyone had any experience or advice as to how often I should change/clean things out.

(Sorry if you've read this twice, I posted the same question in the beginers freshwater topic but didn't much response so I thought I'd try here)


----------



## railinsp (Jun 14, 2006)

i have a rena xp3 and i just switch to trops before i had gold fish which are messy. i ceaned my cannistor every two months . i had four foam pads two #20 pads and two #30 pads i just rinsed them out with tank water also had a micro filter which i replaced. i do not use carbon in my cannister filter also have ceramic cylinders which i don't rinse. i've haven't had any problems. hope this helps


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

I try to clean each every month. I never discard anything, just rinse with tank water. I have large open cell foam, medium open cell foam, coarse floss, crushed coral (both as a bio media and to keep pH up) and ceramic media (and probably something in one or two which I can't remember at the moment). Oh, phosphate pads...

violet


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i got pretty lazy and cleaned out my filter last night after about 3-4 months without a cleaning. 
i have a ehiem classic 2215 i think.

it didn't even look that bad either. all i use is bio media, fine and coarse pads.
the tank is heavily planted so i dont use carbon.
but i think a good rinsing out should be done every other month. i've just been really busy and been neglecting the fish.


----------



## BDawg364 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a fluval canister and I clean it about once a month, and I only replace the foam if it is really bad or worn down.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends on bioload. Heavy load with messy fish = more often. Light load = less often. I now have 8 angels with 24 bloodfin tetras and 5 apistos in a 75 gallon. I clean a filter (I have 2) every 2 months.


----------

